# Ryobi 18v Impact Driver



## oldskoolmodder

You should always drill a pilot hole for lags. I'd almost suggest it's not a fair comparison, because probably NO 18v impact driver will drive a lag without a pilot hole. Ryobi makes better tools than people give them credit for. Especially when you do the job right.


----------



## a1Jim

I agree that you should pre drill for lag bolts but All Ryobi tools are for home owners not contractors. I've had some ryobi tools last a long time


----------



## JMG

I disagree, a DeWalt impact will easily drive a 3/8"x6" lag with no pilot hole, not saying you should not drill a pilot hole though


----------



## oldskoolmodder

Then I have to ask why not buy a DeWalt in the first place. Ryobi and DeWalt are two different categories of product.


----------



## JMG

I wanted the DeWalt, but price just happened to be a factor this time. Just didn't have the funds to spring for a good tool, had to take what I could get.


----------



## tooldad

Have them both, and I use the DW all the time. Now I actually have 2, got a lithium DW set from my dad for working on his kitchen. School is where I use the Ryobis. Can see the difference. we buy ryobi at school because of the price. Batteries are cheap, and that is what seems to go. It all depends on amount of use and amount of $ you want to spend.


----------



## RandyMarine

I have had this driver for about 6 months…it compliments my entire one+ ryobi line….I will say that you are comparing apples and oranges. I have used this driver on my workbenches, to reattach my awning in the brick after a wind storm, and to help build my neighbors deck. I have never had a problem with bogging down on any of the tasks I have put it up to. I do drill pilot holes though for everything I do after I split some very expensive wood not to long ago. I own 14 one plus tools and think a few are rather light duty however, I have to keep in mind the task I am using them for…


----------



## poster

this Mini review it TOTALLY SKEWED 
where are you getting 880 in/lbs from

the Ryobi P230 has 1200 in/lbs

and the current model P236 has 1600 in/lbs

IMO Ryobi gives the big names a run for the money

i am more then pleased with everything Ryobi


----------



## donwilwol

I've had the driver for about 6 years. I'd give it an ok rating. I bought 2 new battery 12/09. I've noticed the 'new' battery are starting to go so my wife got me a set of rigid for Xmas. We'll see if they are better.


----------



## poster

BTW Rigid & Ryobi have the same parent company


----------



## Dwain

I am a homeowner and woodworking hobbiest. I have four ryobi drill/drivers, a right angle ryobi drill and an impact driver. For my use they work very well. I also love having one type of battery, and always having them in the charger ready to go. For the time being, I am sworn to Ryobi…


----------



## EoinB

I have that driver for at least 5 years. Ive never had any trouble with it, had to replace batteries but they are fairly reasonable. It has done a lot of work, I work as a kitchen fitter. Would never go back to Dewalt.


----------

